# How to remove a faux fireplace from a plaster lath wall



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Probably nailed. I would start at the top board with a few whacks up with a hammers. Something should move. Then the columns. Wonder bars work wonders...... Can't really see how the mirror is held, usually with trim or molding.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

that has value, to someone. and it probably isn't much. i would just bust it out. perhaps trying to save a few of the pieces for other uses. and watch out for the wires.


----------



## Ravenworks (Oct 31, 2010)

How do you plan on fixing the wall so it matches?
What about the trim and the floor under this?
You better think about this before you get into it.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Tape the mirror so you don't get cut or have glass shards all over if it gives on you. The whole thing looks like it was made from trim and molding pieces so as mentioned, use a nice flat bar and I am guessing you can just pull it apart. 

You have a decent picture so if you disassemble and mark all the pieces you could try listing it on Craig's List for a few schillings. I wouldn't get my hopes up though.


----------



## GarfE (Apr 9, 2012)

I hope it's a relatively easy piece to pry off the wall. I don't think it's made of trim work. The house was built around 1890-1900. It's a real solid piece of work. I'm hoping I can just pull it off with little harm to the plaster. 

The difficult thing is that it is placed on a corner that was built out between two walls. Where there should be a 90deg corner where the wall with the pocket doors intersect with the interior wall of the room, there is this wall with the fireplace mantle.... Taking up most of the wall. There's only about 3-5 inches from the mantle to either side of the two walls. Not much space for work with tools.

Will using a pry bar destroy the walls? I've never worked with plaster walls. Previously I've only worked with drywall in my previous house


----------

